

Intel offers $4,000 to staff for job candidates to help achieve diversity goals - notsony
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/08/03/intel-doubles-up-on-hiring-women-and-minorities/

======
stephengillie
> _The Santa Clara, Calif.-based company will offer bonuses up to $4,000 to
> employees who suggest job candidates that help it achieve its diversity
> goals._

So they have a hiring referral bonus program, like many companies. But their
program doesn't have to pay the bonus if the person hired is a white male, or
other non-diverse person?

